# Are you a "bodybuilder"?



## Arnold (Dec 26, 2000)

Alright, I thought maybe I could stir up some opinions here.  

As the title stated:  Are You a BodyBuilder?

Well, are you? And if so, why? Many people say that you're are only a bodybuilder if you compete, otherwise you have not earned the title. Or, only a pro is a "real" bodybuilder.

What does everyone here think?


----------



## Large And In Charge (Dec 26, 2000)

OK I will stir the pot a little more.

I was about to say that most people believe that to be a "bodybuilder" you  have to compete. No!

Who ever decides to build up their body, no matter how they do it, is considered a body builder and my personal training books documents this. 

I'm a non-competitive bodybuilder because I enjoy being in top shape and I think that a personal trainer, which I am, should reflect a certain image to his or her clients.


----------



## body dismorphia (Dec 26, 2000)

i agree with large that in i interprete the word bodybuilding as some one who does certain activities to transform there body from one shape to another. you do not even have to go to the gym to do this its just happens that the gym is the easist way to do it. i would say lots of people are BB with out realising it. eg when they go training for sport and are putting on weight they are BB's but would not call themselves BB's.
but if i taking to a friend i would use term of a BB as some one who goes to the gym to build up there bodies and look goo(or bad depends on your views).
but one thing annoys me is that if you say you are a BB they expect you to look like arnold but if they say they are footballer tno one ever expects you to be like pele(soccer) or dan marino (i live in the uk and that the only american footballer i know of).


----------



## Arnold (Dec 26, 2000)

Okay, so if you play flag football on the weekends with your buddies, do you tell everyone that you are a "football" player?

(I am just playing the devil's advocate here!)


----------



## Large And In Charge (Dec 27, 2000)

Why not! You play football so you are a football player. Allot of people aren't open to this concept though. They think that if you say you do something like play football, they automatically think that it's at the professional level.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 27, 2000)

My true opinion on this, and I know people will disagree!....is that you're not a bodybuilder unless you are competitive. You don't have to be a pro, just actively competing. Otherwise, you are just a person that "bodybuilds".

The reason I say this is because I think that you have to earn the right to a title.
It would be like anyone that does something giving themselves a title. Example, someone that plays on the company baseball team once a week.  I would not call him/her a baseball player. They play baseball recreationally, but that's all.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyone else have an opinion here?


----------



## body dismorphia (Dec 27, 2000)

prince - if some sits on the arse all day watching TV and drink beer and eat chips, cookies does no house work and never washes are they a slob?
or do they have to enter the slob games to qualify for being a slob? there is a award for the biggest slob in the UK or something of a similar title. or are they a recreational slob?
who do you have to compete with? can i have have a biggest bicep flex competetion with my freind? does this mean i compete at bodybuilding, its at a low level but its competition. this was a competition governed by the world bodybuilding body dismorphia rule book known by me and my freind who does not do any weight training or exercise but it was still a bodybuilding competion(i did win by a long way as he does not train).
i enjoy a good philosphically argument. as this unlike most other question on diet and training there is a right or wrong answer.
i hope i gave some good arguments to try to change your mind.
if you disagree with my statement i will think of some better scenrios mainly as i am off work and the TV is poor so i have nothing better to do.


----------



## harms50208 (Dec 27, 2000)

Prince, first of all good question!  I have asked myself the very same question.  I lift for my own satisfaction and enjoyment.  So, what does that make me?  Am I a weightlifter or a bodybuilder?  I guess my view of myself is both but to me to be considered a bodybuilder there is more too it than just working out.  Competition is not one for me but diet and being able to be steady and making gains is.  
    You said if a person plays baseball once do you call him a ballplayer? No not in my book, but if someone simply chooses not to compete but puts in time and effort through out the year, yes they are a bodybuilder.
    If I paint but choose not to sell my paintings am I not still an artist.  The key is are your paintings good enough to sell?  Just a thought.  
    For those of you that are wondering, I am becoming a bodybuilder now that I think about it, my painting is not quit ready for sale YET!      Harms


----------



## Scotty the Body (Dec 27, 2000)

The day someone comes up to me and says to me, "your huge, you must be a body builder" (hasn't happened yet) then I'm a body builder. 
Right now I would consider BB to be a hobby for me as I do it for self fulfillment not for profit.


----------



## Large And In Charge (Dec 27, 2000)

Hey Scotty, YOU'RE HUGE BRO!


----------



## byker (Dec 29, 2000)

Yea....ooookay everyone just calls me a weight lifter here,and TV aint worth watching here either.


----------



## Time + Patience (Dec 30, 2000)

I think I agree with Prince on this one.


----------



## seyone (Jan 1, 2001)

i think that a bodybuilder is a person who takes building his/her body seriously. as far as competing goes i compete with myself everyday in the gym to become a better bodybuilder than i already am. 
if a person works out say 5 days a week, weighs 250 and has 4%body fat, diets and the whole 9 yards but doesnt ever enter a comp is he not a bodybuilder?


----------



## Behemouth (Jan 5, 2001)

this is a good question and i have changed my mind a few times, but i think if someone is serious about lifting and diet he dosen't have to compete to be called a bodybuilder. if someone competes then they deserve the title as a competitive bodybuilder.

------------------
LESS IS MORE


----------



## harms50208 (Jan 5, 2001)

Now that I can agree with 100%


----------



## soon2Bswoll (Jan 5, 2001)

I know that anyone who really wants it and has dreams and gives every ounce of his energy in the weight room is the real bodybuilder.  The person who is dedicated, the person who loves to do it, the person who wants to play with the big dogs, the person with the most determination.  Thats the real body builder.

------------------
Got Muscle?


----------



## El Kelio (Jan 5, 2001)

Bodybuilding is a way of life not only a sport. Yes, i am a bodybuilder.


Someday...
Keep pumping !


----------



## mac sloan (Jan 6, 2001)

If you strive to bulid your body through self discpline,perseverance and all the other traits it takes to change one's body then you are one.

MOP.


----------



## king_gregz (Jan 6, 2001)

Lets take a look in the dictionary.



*Bodybuilder* n : someone who does special exercises to develop the musculature.
[/list=a]

Personally though I think being referred to as a "Bodybuilder" has a better ring to it than some guy who lifts weights, also does something for your self-esteem


----------



## Arnold (Sep 11, 2002)

*BUMP*

this was one one of the first threads on the board!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Sep 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> The day someone comes up to me and says to me, "your huge, you must be a body builder" (hasn't happened yet) then I'm a body builder.
> Right now I would consider BB to be a hobby for me as I do it for self fulfillment not for profit.



I'm still waiting for someone to say "YOUR HUGE"


----------



## Golds_Soldier (Sep 11, 2002)

Bodybuilder is someone who actually BUILDS up their body makes it bigger and stronger, not someone who just keeps in shape. Its a real joke when gym rats call themselfs bodybuilders, cause they havent acomplished crap, year after year they go in the gym and walk out looking exactly the same, nothing has been BUILT therefore not everyone who lifts weights is a bodybuilder


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 11, 2002)

Scared the fuq outta me when I saw LAIC


----------



## Scotty the Body (Sep 11, 2002)

"you've now entered the twilight zone........"


----------



## ZECH (Sep 11, 2002)

I would love to know what this guy did to get banned. From reading his old posts before and now, didn't seem like a bad guy?? 

And Scotty bro......You are HUGE dude!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 11, 2002)

LoL@ Scotty!!!!  

YOUR HUGE!!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Sep 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> LoL@ Scotty!!!!
> 
> YOUR HUGE!!



It sounds much better comming from a women!!  hehehe


----------



## Scotty the Body (Sep 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> I would love to know what this guy did to get banned. From reading his old posts before and now, didn't seem like a bad guy??



Its an old story now that I think we'd all like to leave behind us. I don't talk to him much anymore but still consider him a freind an a good hearted person.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> 
> 
> It sounds much better comming from a women!!  hehehe



hahahaha!! I thought you would like that!


----------



## Arnold (Sep 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> I would love to know what this guy did to get banned. From reading his old posts before and now, didn't seem like a bad guy??



well of course, he used to be a moderator here, so his old posts are going to be decent.

to be honest with you I really do not want to rehash the story with LAIC....that was not the point of bumping this old thread.


----------



## ZECH (Sep 11, 2002)

I understand.............


----------



## Mudge (Sep 11, 2002)

I think thats like saying someone who races cars but doesn't get payed for it, isn't a race car driver. Its not your profession so I see what would be meant by calling yourself by your profession but don't really see why it can't be used, its just that people assume...


----------



## Vale Tudo (Sep 11, 2002)

it is a really tough question becasue Body building is so much different than say something like Baseball.  Mainly because it IS a way of life.  But I do think you have to maybe compete in order to gain the title.  But damnit, that dosent seem right to me either...Hell I dont know!!!


----------



## Arnold (Sep 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> I think thats like saying someone who races cars but doesn't get payed for it, isn't a race car driver. Its not your profession so I see what would be meant by calling yourself by your profession but don't really see why it can't be used, its just that people assume...




In that case I would not call myself a "racecar driver", I would simply say that "I race cars".

Just the same I do not call myself a "bodybuilder", I simply say that "I bodybuild".


----------



## NickB (Sep 11, 2002)

I wouldnt be trying to get in shape if i didnt want to join the military so much.

So, no, im not a bodybuilder in the normal "I do this for chicks" sense. Im doing it in the "Gotta serve my country, cant do it with this gut and weak arms" sense


----------



## Arnold (Sep 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by NickB *_
> So, no, im not a bodybuilder in the normal "I do this for chicks" sense.



I do not think that is the goal of a pro bodybuilder.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A person who races cars is a racecar driver, just as a guitarist is a person who plays guitar, yet it doesn't mean I do either professionally...



> I do not think that is the goal of a pro bodybuilder.


 Pretty much the only women that like pro bodybuilders, are themselves pro bodybuilders.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Sep 11, 2002)

Well, I guess that makes me a Manwhore, oh wait, i don't get paid.........Guess I'm just a slut


----------



## Dero (Sep 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> Well, I guess that makes me a Manwhore, oh wait, i don't get paid.........Guess I'm just a slut


No you got dat wrong!!!
YOU ARE A HUGE CANNUCK SLUT!!!
  
EH,I'll be the first one to admit it,I'm not a body builder,not even a wannabee.
Hmmmm,I'm a bike rider that lifts weights...


----------



## animal56 (Sep 11, 2002)

So, let's see. I'm trying to get huge. I love working out, I am getting results, I commit my spare time to it and I plan on continuing to do it. I read all the magazines, try all of the new exercises, but I don't get paid financially for it. Am I a bodybuilder?

Now, here's the devil's advocate for you. 

I have a daughter. I care for her, love her, and commit my time to her. I buy her toys and clothes, walk her to school, and take her places, but I don't get paid for it financially. Am I still a father?

 

Whatever.


----------



## seyone (Sep 11, 2002)

damn this is an old thread. brings me way back


----------



## Brad224 (Sep 13, 2002)

I gave this topic some thought this morning and came up with this idea. Basically, there are four types of people who work out. (This can probably be further broken down into more categories, but these are the majority.)

1) The Wanna-Be - The person who goes to the gym, walks around a lot, talks on their cell phone, chats with people, does maybe a couple of sets (incorrectly) and then considers themselves buff for all the "hard" work they put in. They feel much better about themselves because they're "working out" a lot, but in reality they aren't really getting anything done.
2) The Weight-Lifter - These are the people who hit it hard, spend quite a bit of time in the gym (at least four or five days a week) and really keep up on their diet. They are in good shape and built solid. They aren't necessarily doing it for the "body-building" aspect so much as they are trying to get/stay healthy and maybe improve themselves in the other sports they compete in, i.e., martial arts, football, baseball, etc.
3) The Body-Builder - Hardcore. Spend most of their time in the gym. Do whatever it takes to achieve the "perfect" body through supplements, steroids, whatever it takes. Attend a lot of competitions to watch simply for the love of the sport. Keep up on all the growing trends, knows what does or doesn't work. Can easily be used as a personal trainer.
4) The PROFESSIONAL Body-Builder - Same as above, except they compete.

So, I think a lot of the people at this forum could be considered "body-builders" because there are a lot of hardcore folks here, but there are only a hand-full of "professionals", and those are the folks that compete.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by animal56 *_
> Now, here's the devil's advocate for you.
> 
> I have a daughter. I care for her, love her, and commit my time to her. I buy her toys and clothes, walk her to school, and take her places, but I don't get paid for it financially. Am I still a father?



being a father is not a _profession_.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Brad224 *_
> 2) The Weight-Lifter



The weight lifter so far as I have always known it, is a powerlifter, but we all lift weights so, maybe this is just what some of them call themselves other than powerlifters.

The thing is if you say "I'm a ____" people assume thats what you do professionally, maybe an english professor type could answer this question better, although I don't know that its a law of english involved here?


----------



## Brad224 (Sep 16, 2002)

Good point, Mudge. I'll definitely concede the "powerlifter" aspect. As far as the other point goes, you make a strong point there as well. I guess if I heard someone say "I'm a body-builder" you're right, I would assume they meant professionally. So, ok, I'm clueless - and with a degree in English and Journalism, I suppose I could ALMOST be called an "english professor type" - almost.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 16, 2002)

Good question and certainly everyone is entitled to their 2 cents, so here is mine:

You are not a Bodybuilder unless you compete (notice the capital B).  

You are not a Powerlifter unless you compete.

If you make money doing either than you are a Professional Bodybuilder/Powerlifter.

If you workout to look good, health benefits, as a hobby, etc then you are a recreational weigh-lifter, health enthusiat, etc.  You do not become a Bodybuilder by picking up weights.  It is a mindset, where you seek to build your muscles in a proportionate and symetrical way in hopes of pushing past limits AND competing (i.e. tanning, shaving, posing, dieting, etc.)  

Training disproportionately, training for a sport, training for raw strength, does not a Bodbuilder (with a capital B) make.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Good question and certainly everyone is entitled to their 2 cents, so here is mine:
> 
> You are not a Bodybuilder unless you compete (notice the capital B).
> ...



Excellent! 

I agree 100%


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 16, 2002)

Excellent!


----------



## Mudge (Sep 16, 2002)

I can agree on the basis that we state what we are by our profession, so it would be 'misleading' to say "I'm a plumber" just because I enjoy sticking my hand in toilets.


----------

